# Prickly/Tingling/Burning in lower abdomen



## perretts (Jan 24, 2009)

I have been dealing with irritable bowel and inflammation from taking a very strong dose of antibiotics in early September. I am doing several things to recover and heal my gut. My question is more about the sensation that returns daily, within a few hours of getting up each day. It is a prickly/tingling and can be burning in my lower abdomen area....this is where most of my inflammation is.I am wondering if anyone can help me understand what this discomfort means. I am wondering if it will go away when my inflammation heals.


----------



## Benjamin09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I actually have the same prickly sensation. It comes and goes. Actually, mine is almost as if the skin around my abdominal area itches. Nothing to be alarmed about. It may just be a symptom that we have to learn to manage, like so much else with IBS.


----------



## IPPO (Jul 26, 2009)

Anyone else get this?


----------



## daniel349 (Jul 31, 2009)

hello there yes i do been having that feeling now for 18 months or more.not really anything to worry about the thing i have found is that as soon as you no you have ibs.you start noticing more feelings that going on with your body.sometimes that feeling is bad but its not there all the time.its hard 2 beleave that having ibs can make you feel and your body feel differnt every day.beleave me it does get easyer dan


----------



## IPPO (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi dan,I did have this kind of pain right at the beginning when I 1st started with all this, then the pain seemed to change but I have noticed it again over the last day or two. Very annoying indeed..How long have you suffered and how do you suffer?


----------



## Lilaca (Jul 3, 2009)

i get this all the time, i hope u find a solution to it!


----------

